# How Do I Modify My Compact Fluorescent?



## Opencountry (Feb 26, 2007)

321... gone


----------



## DLA (Mar 5, 2007)

And how easy is it to change a burned out bulb? with out adding more electrical conectors such as plugs?  I always thought sockets covered that.  Am I missing something.


----------

